# Name this compressor pump



## vboss5764 (Dec 20, 2017)

I got a pump that looks kind of like a Sanborn B4900 that I have, but upon searching I can't find a single gasket for it. It came off an IR RA2E12 Two HP 12 gal compressor.


----------



## vboss5764 (Dec 20, 2017)

Bonus points if you can see why one cylinder did not pump. yes i know it.


----------



## vboss5764 (Dec 20, 2017)

I managed to find a pic of the original compressor, still no luck in finding parts. These were recalled because of bad exploding tanks, hence why I got this one with no tank I guess.


----------



## tillman049 (Oct 27, 2018)

vboss5764 said:


> I got a pump that looks kind of like a Sanborn B4900 that I have, but upon searching I can't find a single gasket for it. It came off an IR RA2E12 Two HP 12 gal compressor.


didn't hear anything like this. You may try, Bostitch BTFP020126 6-Gallon. I'm using this and i'm really happy about that. Get all the specifications from here. 

Despite the large tank, this unit is also well balanced, with a comfortable carrying handle on top that makes staying mobile on the job easy despite the 29 lb. heft of this particular unit. It is a bit on the louder side at 78.5

dBA, but the motor is both oil and maintenance free, making it ideal from a longevity standpoint. Bostitch also installs a high flow regulator on this model, along with custom machined couplers to maximize airflow and minimize loss during use.


----------

